# More Puns, Alas !



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Here are more groaners :

Social diseases : Germas of endearment . If Mississippi gave Missouri a New Jersey,
what would Delaware ? Idaho, Alaska. 

The elevator business has its ups and downs.

Two Dutch boys and their mother were standing on the dike looking at a rough sea 
when all of a sudden the mother slipped ,fell into the ocean, and disappeared .
One boy turned to the other and aid ,"Look Hans, no mom " !

She was only a trainman's daughter, loco, with no motive.

She was only a moonshiner's daughter, but he loved her still .

What happens to liars when they die? They lie still .

A fortune teller advertized that she had mediim prices .

It was a disaster when a a pink cruise ship hit a purple tanker.
Everyone was marooned .

A man's house is his hassle .

Why don't shrimp like to share what they have ? They're shellfish .

Diets are for people who are thick and tired of it .


----------

